# Correct way to alternate picking



## XxJoeBlowxX (May 22, 2008)

I'm not sure I'm alternate picking correctly, because its not going as fast as I had hoped, or even much faster than my regular down picking.

can someone give suggestions or tips on how to properly pick, or maybe a video or tutorial, or maybe soem excersizes


thanks in advance


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Tempted to pre-empt Paul: What does your guitar teacher suggest?  

I'm not a shredder, or even a fast player, by any means, but I suspect go slow is the secret to success. And play scales (or at least simple passages) paying attention to picking rather than pieces or solos until it's second nature. My classical guitar teacher in Japan had me doing these insane long scale passages with alternating right hand fingering in all sorts of different combinations against a metronome for months. Doing it in phrases of 3 notes (play first three notes, then the next 3, then the next...not ncessarily stopping just emphasis), then in patterns of 4, then 5, then 6, then 7, 8, 9, 10...Great exercise. 
Just my $0.02 worth.

The Eric Johnson videos are good to see a real picking master at work. Lots of clips on youtube.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

be sure to look up "economy picking". alternate picking shouldn't actually always be "up down up down". the metronome is your friend.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> Damn! I'm good! I've made an impact on someone I've not yet met.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Damn! I'm good! I've made an impact on someone I've not yet met.


Nah, you're just predictable! :wave: kidding...

maybe we should have a ducking smilie!!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

How often are you practicing and how long each day?


----------

